# Pulling Fur Out!!



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Goldens are certainly subject to anxiety attacks if they are left alone too long. But, there are other possibilities, such as allegies.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenDevil said:


> Within the last few months, I have noticed that Crystal is starting to pull her fur out from her tail, and has chewed the fur to the skin on one of her hind legs. I don't know if she does this much when she is alone during the day, but we notice this when she is laying with us on the floor or next to us on the furniture. Is this an anxiety problem, or do goldens often do this? My sheltie (God Bless Him) did this, but only to one of his legs. Any ideas???


 
jake does it, STILL. he only does it when im around and not paying attention to him. i think he does it for attention.

however, your girl could have a skin allergy, thats making her itch. i would buy some bitter apple spray and spray it on her to keep her off of it. and maybe ask the vet about it..

what kind of food is she eating?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My first guess would be a food allergy. Might be worth a trip to the vet to see if that is what it is. Very common in goldens.


----------



## GoldenDevil (Mar 23, 2007)

Crystal eats Canidae dog food, natural rawhides and Milkbone dog biscuits. We were giving her other raw hides, and did give her a pork bone, but she had nasty runs from that. So far she has been good and normal. Once in a while she will get boiled chicken, and eggs.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenDevil said:


> Crystal eats Canidae dog food, natural rawhides and Milkbone dog biscuits. We were giving her other raw hides, and did give her a pork bone, but she had nasty runs from that. So far she has been good and normal. Once in a while she will get boiled chicken, and eggs.


 
hmm....i would just get some bitter apple spray and try that for a little while. watch her he first few days to make sure shes not pulling even more because some dogs actually like the taste.. it needs to be re-applied every few days.

i would take it seriously though, there are a few goldens on here that have completely stripped their tails, so if the bitter apple doesnt work, definately ask your vet about it


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's been chewing the fur off his tail since he was 6 months old... I've tried practically everything so now I just don't care LOL His tail is like a labs, and so is his rear.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Double check her for fleas. My last dog chewed herself to pieces if exposed to even one flea - she had a huge flea allergy. Frontline helped her tremendously.


----------

